# The Doggies Nuts seeds? worth the $$$?



## Bukshot911 (May 25, 2011)

What I am wondering is, why are these seeds so expensive? looking at the feminised seeds, I saw strains the cost over $750  for ten! Nothing, I mean nothing I can think of justifies this cost. How can they possibly be THAT good? I mean Barneys Farm seeds are awesome and they are not more than $70 or so. *** makes doggies nuts seed sooooo much better? Has anyone used this brand, any of their strains?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2011)

IMO all your doing is paying for some guys big ego.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 25, 2011)

Strain ownership is like beauty. It's *in the eye of the beholder*.

Some folks might be on a schedule where they can't risk having anything but the best of the best, no hermies, etc, etc, etc.....and are willing to pay some guy that type of jacked up price for quality seeds.

Unless you have personal knowledge of the breeder and his/her product, then it's all a crap-shoot.

I prefer to get a well known strain from a reasonably priced vendor and grow host plants. Then high-grade those plants for their phenotype through test grows until I know I have a great strain/pheno.

All of that takes time, planning, professionalism in growing techniques and crop management.

I can tell you all day long that *MY* seeds are superior to ALL others, but until you grow them and analyse the product after curing, you won't know if I gave you truth or just played you for your money.


----------



## Locked (May 25, 2011)

Bro we hve had this conversation about this breeder numerous times in numerous threads lol.... Save your money. I really hope there are no suckers out there buying their gear.

I paid 125 for 10 beans of Cali Connection Larry OG and got lucky and got a great keeper pheno. That is about as much as I wld ever pay for a ten pack. I don't pop many beans now a days...usually breeder test grows and that is it. It is all about the clones for me right now....


----------



## Bukshot911 (May 26, 2011)

Ok good so I'm not the only one who thinks they are ripping people off. I have bought seeds from all over the place and I research them all before purchasing. I was just dumbfounded when I saw that price.


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2011)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> Ok good so I'm not the only one who thinks they are ripping people off. I have bought seeds from all over the place and I research them all before purchasing. I was just dumbfounded when I saw that price.




I have yet to run into anyone who has actually grown their over priced gear out.....not one person. Their prices are as bad as the auction only sites.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 8, 2011)

That is crazy!  $750?  Ive never even heard of them.  I cant believe any seedbank would dare to sell those.  People will do absolutely anything for money.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 8, 2011)

I think someone has a very long GJ on RIU or one of the other sites I rarely go to. I don't remember which strain he was growing. I do remember it being a nice grow, and some good looking plants. But not $600 better than the Cali connection gear.


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I think someone has a very long GJ on RIU or one of the other sites I rarely go to. I don't remember which strain he was growing. I do remember it being a nice grow, and some good looking plants. But not $600 better than the Cali connection gear.




Helll yeah,....for 70 bucks a bean I am expecting buds, breasts and vaginas to grow on that plant....maybe even some diamonds.:hubba: 

Although a skunky resin coated vagina doesn't sound very appealing....:holysheep:


----------



## oldsman (Jul 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Although a skunky resin coated vagina doesn't sound very appealing....:holysheep:


Talk about "finger hash",lol:rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Jul 10, 2011)

oldsman said:
			
		

> Talk about "finger hash",lol:rofl:


 

Oh boy...


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha ew I don't know about that  but I would expect my buds to literally drip resin at that price. I do have to say that it sparks curiosity ( the high price) but you would have to be out of your mind to pay that. I just wish I could hear from those guys, what the he'll they are thinking charging so much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2011)

:baby:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 27, 2011)

:huh:

The best seeds in life are free.


----------



## biggs (Jul 27, 2011)

don't do it bro, over priced **** seeds. i read they went out of business, but have also recently read they've started a new seed company called 'CROPI CANNA SEEDS.' And looking at the prices of their seeds it could be true. the highest being £138/$226 for 10 seeds!! so i'd stay well clear of these too.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had success with the feminized Nirvana Papaya from Gypsy Nirvana's seedboutique.com for around the last 9 years.  I have never paid more than $66 USD for the 10-pack and $40 USD for the 5-pack minus shipping, which is less than I've paid for the same numbers of clones.  $750 for ten seeds is highway robbery. :doh::bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Its like all things. They are only worth what PPL are willing to pay.


----------

